# South Australia Westlakes



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

Thinking of fishing westlakes this weekend for some breamskis. Just gonna use the cheapo kyak. Anyone want to come?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what day mate, If i cannot this weekemd, ill probs be up there on next weekend, the one after that, im at pt hughes in the yak


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

Im probably guessing sunday? My mate who won the comp will be there to.


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

it ll be sunday morning, we are livebaiting it. Gonna try and get some mullies on the light gear.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

its a myabe, I have never targetted mullies, i have a Daiwa SOL combo, a 3000 on a medium rod, also 6-9kilo Braid
would this be ok, what about line?

I also have a 2500 Stradic FI with 8lb braid, on a raider finesse bream


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Rob,i think they're really only gonna find soapies, your sol will handle it no worries.


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

Its abit of hit and miss now if we are going now, I might have to be called in for work plus i have really bad sunburn, cut on my knee, and two wasps stings, this all happened in one day aswell. Anyway if you see a green kyak getting towed around the lake come over and say hi. Im going (if I am going??) in the morning at the inlet.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im out guys anyway, wont have a car at all this weekend


----------

